# Reverting a Saphire 8900 Pr  card to 4 pipelines



## anniesboy68 (Aug 28, 2007)

As per the title, is there a way to revert back to 4 pipelines after using ATI tool to upgrade to 8, please... Ps  it should read ATI9800 Pro


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 28, 2007)

Only thing I could think of would be to do a driver clean, download and re-install the latest cats.


----------



## anniesboy68 (Sep 12, 2007)

All sorted, thanks


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 12, 2007)

Anytime!


----------

